# Skyrim-Newbie such Informationen......



## EnZyM (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt endlich mal auf Skyrim gestürzt (seitdem die Legendary-Edition schon seit einiger Zeit auf meinem Steam-Account rumgammelt). Allerdings habe ich immer wieder das Gefühl mich in Spielbereichen zu bewegen in denen ich aufgrund meines relativ niedrigen Levels (derzeit Stufe 8 Bretone) überhaupt gar nicht sein dürfte. 
So bin ich zu Beispiel gerade im Morrowind unterwegs um diese Assasinenquestreihe beginnend in Riverwood durchzuspielen. Wenn man dort diese Hafenstadt Richtung Tempel (dem Questziel) verlässt trifft man auf diesen Soldaten, der gegen drei Ash Spawns kämpft und den man unterstützen soll. Schon dieser Kampf ist ziemlich stramm, aber diese Questreihe führt den Spieler nach Fort Frostmoth wo es von diesen Dingern nur so wimmelt. Ich habe es fertiggebracht den Aussenhof freizumachen (einen nach dem anderen) aber es ist mir schleierhaft wie ich das Innere des Forts "befrieden" soll weil meine bisherige Taktik (Hit and Run) dort drinnen nicht funktioniert........habe ich was wichtiges Übersehen oder ist mein Charakter einfach nur zu low?

Gruß

Enz


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst ja einfach vorerst einige andere Aufträge annehmen, um so deine Skills zu pushen und bessere Ausrüstung zu finden.
Später dann einfach nochmal vorbeischauen, obs besser geht.

Du bekommst im Verlauf der Hauptquest eine Begleiterin, die richtig ausgerüstet auch ganz brauchbar ist, wenn es darum geht, die Gegner abzulenken.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2014)

Jo, es gibt einfach gewisse Gebiete, die noch zu "hart" sind - ich würde an Deiner Stelle eher ein paar Quests in diesem kleinen Dorf mit der Wassermühle machen und in Weißlauf (die größere Stadt, wenn du von besagtem Dorf eher Richtung Norden gehst).


----------



## CountryPete (21. Oktober 2014)

Level 8 ist'n bisschen heavy für die Insel. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall noch bis Level 14 in Skyrim verweilen, bevor du dich mit den Aschemenschen einlässt. Soweit ich weiß, sind die aber allgemein auch eine harte Nuss, weil die eine Menge Resistenzen haben. Gerade als Magier würde ich fleißig leveln, bevor du da rein gehst. Ich gehe zumindestens davon aus, dass du als Bretone einen Magier spielst, oder?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Januar 2015)

Ich bin derzeit auch in Himmelsrand unterwegs und frage mich, ob sich die Questreihen irgendwie in die Quere kommen. Bis auf die Sturmmäntel bin ich allen Gruppierungen beigetreten, glaube ich und verfolge aktuell die der Diebesgilde. Kann man sich also eine Quest irgendwie versauen, oder nach belieben angehen?


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2015)

im Zweifelsfall für Skyrim und alle anderen TES Fragen einfach auf dieser Seite nachschauen:

Skyrimkyrim - UESPWiki


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank. Ach und noch was. Ich speicher von Natur aus Spielstände recht häufig und in Skyrim besonders oft. Es macht aber den Anschein, als wäre in Skyrim bei 999 Spielständen (Counter) Schluß. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten, oder mache ich mir nur unnötig Sorgen?


----------



## TwilightSinger (11. Januar 2015)

Bin auch gerade in Himmelsrand unterwegs. Level 4. 
Habe mich noch keiner Gruppe angeschlossen.
Die Diebesgilde eignet sich eigentlich immer. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du das Ende nicht mit einem Low-Level-Charakter (unter 20) machst.
Ich liebe Skyrim jetzt schon.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2015)

ich spiels grade zum dritten mal und mit dem Ziel den letzten Erfolg zu bekommen
Auch sollte man sich unbedingt die Div. Mods durchschauen, wie den Paarthurnax Fix, Spoilergefahr, nicht die beschreibung durchlesen, einfach installieren und bei Season Unending danken


----------

